# Surround sound problem with Onkyo NR-609



## kumulan (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, I hope I am posting in the right forum. As a newbie, I would appreciate a bit of assistance with my (relatively) new Onkyo TX NR-609 receiver. About a week ago, the sound out of the left surround speaker stopped working. I've done all the basic tests/operations that I can think of - resetting to default settings, updating to newest firmware, trying to setup the speakers - all to no avail. Again, I'm a beginner with this stuff but it seems to me this is a HW issue. All other aspects of the receiver are working normally with output to all other speakers (5.1) working perfectly.

Anyone out there with a similar issue and, if so, any advice?

Many thanks in advance,
Kumulan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Have you checked the speaker connections as well. Make sure you have a good connection to the wire on both ends and that none of the strands are touching the other post.
If You have done this try another working speaker in that location see if the problem goes away or stays at the spot.


----------



## kumulan (Sep 18, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi, Have you checked the speaker connections as well. Make sure you have a good connection to the wire on both ends and that none of the strands are touching the other post.
> If You have done this try another working speaker in that location see if the problem goes away or stays at the spot.


Hi Tony, Many thanks. I should have mentioned in my original message that I tried other speakers and checked all connections about 10 times already but still no luck.

Kumulan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it possible to try a different speaker wire or is this something you tried already? I guess I am thinking you are down to the speaker wire or a loose connection in the AVR itself.....


----------



## kumulan (Sep 18, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Is it possible to try a different speaker wire or is this something you tried already? I guess I am thinking you are down to the speaker wire or a loose connection in the AVR itself.....


Thanks for the suggestion but it looks like a loose connection - ! Any other possible avenue to explore before I box it up to return to the vendor for repair?

Kumulan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to say that if you have exhausted all the above suggestions it would seem that there is an issue with the receiver its self. I would return it for a new one.


----------

